# Directv Rebate Fiasco



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

In January I purchased a HR10-250 that was eligible for a $200 rebate. I followed all the rules and instructions for the rebate (I have copies of everything and triple checked to be sure) and Directv is jerking me around. My first submission was returned with a form stating "You did not complete the rebate form request." Thinking it was because I used their downloadable form, I sent in an original form with all new documentation. I got back another form with the same excuse. 

I am now in Directv customer service hell. I have made repeated calls to them as well as the billing department. My complaint was forwarded to the "Account Management Team" for review. The Acct. Management Team is saying I'm not eligible but won't explain why. My last call to a supervisor resulted in a request for someone in the Acct. Management Team to call me. I won't hold my breath!

Is anyone else having this problem? I'm not new to rebates. I keep a folder of everything and carefully follow the rules. I have read over the Directv rebate rules and I have complied with everything. Directv doesn't even have a phone number (like most every other company offering rebates) that you can call with questions. Small Claims Court here I come!


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent in a rebate form I downloaded from their website and got a check in 8 weeks.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Ask for retention (or just call and tell them you want to cancel). When you get them, tell them you're really unhappy with the way they refuse to honor the rebate and you "think" you'll cancel because of it. I guarantee that, if you get the right CSR (and I'd end the call and try again if you don't - or ask for a supervisor), you'll end up with a $200 credit on your account and probably a few free movie channels for six months thrown in.

Be prepared to follow through if they call your bluff, but I sincerely doubt they will.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

Same here:

I used the rebate form downloaded from D*'s website (it's a PDF doc). I also purchased my HR10-250 in January. Received my rebate in about 6 weeks.

Are you sure you provided them with the *original* sales receipt (assuming you purchased the HR10 from someone other than D*) and a copy of your D* statement showing activation of the HD programming package as required for the $200 rebate?


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Wirelezz said:


> Are you sure you provided them with the *original* sales receipt (assuming you purchased the HR10 from someone other than D*) and a copy of your D* statement showing activation of the HD programming package as required for the $200 rebate?


Yes to all.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

That's pretty weak!...I bought one in Jan. too from costco and had no problems with my rebate. CALL THEM AND ASK TO SPEAK TO A CSR REP AND YOU'LL GET WHAT YOU WANT!


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry you are having so much trouble with the rebates. D* has had a few of these problems. Guindalf is right though. If the request was escalated to acct management and you were still denied then your best bet is the retention dept. The regular CSRs dont have a credit limit high enough to do what you are asking for. Be nice to who ever you talk to though...it really does help. If you call in tonight maybe you'll get me (probably not, but stranger things have happened). Good luck and i hope everything works out.

rick


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

tryptoneCRG said:


> Sorry you are having so much trouble with the rebates. D* has had a few of these problems. Guindalf is right though. If the request was escalated to acct management and you were still denied then your best bet is the retention dept. The regular CSRs dont have a credit limit high enough to do what you are asking for. Be nice to who ever you talk to though...it really does help. If you call in tonight maybe you'll get me (probably not, but stranger things have happened). Good luck and i hope everything works out.
> 
> rick


Rick,

Is the CRG in your user name "customer retention group" or something else?
Just curious.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

chris_h said:


> Rick,
> 
> Is the CRG in your user name "customer retention group" or something else?
> Just curious.


Yup...i mean that is what it means.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

The key is to ask for *retention*; I too had to resend my info. After waiting well past the official period, I called retention and complained about the rebate process. The rep I spoke with (very calmly) acted as if he was handling many similar complaints. The credit showed up on my next bill. You may be able to find a direct number to retention; search this forum for "retention."


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

Eben said:


> The key is to ask for *retention*; I too had to resend my info. After waiting well past the official period, I called retention and complained about the rebate process. The rep I spoke with (very calmly) acted as if he was handling many similar complaints. The credit showed up on my next bill. You may be able to find a direct number to retention; search this forum for "retention."


That number may or may not work anymore. Some of the higher-ups didn't like that number being posted up like that. Word around here was that it was being changed.


----------



## solomita (Oct 12, 2002)

I seem to have gotten very lucky. My $100 rebate was never processed, and I called up to ask what the status was. I was told that they'd leave a message for the right department and that they'd get back to me. They never did, but a $200 credit showed up on my account.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Rick, thanks for confirming my post.

To the OP,

I forgot to say that it pays to talk nice to these people. Remember that they are only humans doing a job, no matter how bad some of them may appear to be (no offense, Rick!). The old saying "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" really does work.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

tryptoneCRG said:


> Sorry you are having so much trouble with the rebates. D* has had a few of these problems. Guindalf is right though. If the request was escalated to acct management and you were still denied then your best bet is the retention dept. The regular CSRs dont have a credit limit high enough to do what you are asking for. Be nice to who ever you talk to though...it really does help. If you call in tonight maybe you'll get me (probably not, but stranger things have happened). Good luck and i hope everything works out.
> 
> rick


I talked to Eric in Retention this afternoon. The best he could do was some upfront credit and monthly credit for a year. It's not as good as a $200 check but I'll take it. I still have no reason for the denial.

Thanks Rick!


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

lyradd said:


> I talked to Eric in Retention this afternoon. The best he could do was some upfront credit and monthly credit for a year. It's not as good as a $200 check but I'll take it. I still have no reason for the denial.
> 
> Thanks Rick!


  No prob! Glad they got something worked out for ya. :up:


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

They screwed a lot of people on the rebates. Some even sent it registered mail, got a delivery confirmation from the post office, yet were still told by DTV that it was never received.

Yeah, yeah, I know... it's outsourced. But DTV is still responsible.


----------

